
Mark Williams Company Sources - tokenrove
http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/source.php
======
jacquesm
In case you're wondering, Bob Swartz is aaronsw's dad.

If you ever want to write a manual, have a look here:

[http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/manual.php](http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/manual.php)

It was by far the best book available at the time, and my copy outlasted the
use of the software by a decade (and then it fell apart!).

~~~
teh_klev
I agree. My company bought me a copy of Coherent back around 1992 so I could
brush up on finding my way around Unix because we took a bunch of SCO Unix
boxes on maintenance contract (I was a field engineer). The manual was top
notch, I think I might have mine in a box somewhere.

------
tokenrove
I was reminiscing about Coherent today and, lo and behold, it had been open
sourced just a few weeks ago! I always felt it was a cool little operating
system, even if it was in essence just a clone.

~~~
EvanAnderson
re: being a clone - Not at all dissimilar to Linux. >smile<

Years ago a couple of friends and I huddled around a System V Unix manual at
our public library and discussed how exciting it would be to actually have a
Unix machine we could use. I remember seeing an ad for Coherent in a magazine
for, if memory serves, $99.00, and hatching a scheme to get my friends to
pitch in with me and buy it so that we could have that Unix machine we wanted.
(The plan ended up falling apart, sadly...)

Maybe now I'll actually take some time to play with it. Could be a good use of
the old 286 I've been hanging on to.

